# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دانشجو انصرافی در کارت ازمون

## shahriar

سلام دوستان.
من دو بار کنکور دادم...برای بار سوم که میشه همین کنکور 96 من برای این که خدمت نرم رفتم پیام نور ثبت نام کردم.
بچه ها بهم گفتن موقع انتخاب رشته باید بری دانشگاه پیام نور انصراف بدی.

من کی باید انصراف بدم؟الان توی کارتم زیر قسمت دانشجوی انصرافی یه خط تیره زده.این مشکل ساز نشه.
راهنمایی کنید لطفا دوستان.

----------


## shadzi

راستش تا شهریور میشه انصراف داد

----------

